# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Street Style Spring/Summer 2020 during Paris Fashion Week (Paris, 25.09.2019) 13x HQ/UHQ



## Mike150486 (5 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2019)

Ganz nett :thx: sehr


----------



## paulwert (30 Okt. 2019)

Wer ist das denn?


----------



## paulwert (30 Okt. 2019)

Sieht aber recht ansehnlich aus.


----------

